

Nitrous.io Targets Enterprises with Pro Version of Cloud Development Platform - snowmaker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/22/nitrous-io-pro/

======
ericjang
I speak only for myself, but my 'dev' environment more or less amounts to the
operating system in its entirety, with access to programs like image viewers,
vector graphics editing (i.e. making websites). I still find gnome useful for
manipulating files from time to time. I wonder if the future of these ready-
to-go development environments will be more like full-featured operating
systems (Paperspace) that offer a whole machine in the cloud? Of course this
would be a niche case but Google already has CitC images of Gubuntu that they
use to avoid similar onboarding setups.

------
eumm
Nitrious is the great solution to work with unix box, using it for months now
and it really hides the pain of managing and setting the environment for Rails
app development. The built-in IDE works great too, though would like to see
some more tools like refactoring but anyway I like that all it requires is the
browser so can work basically from any computer.

Yes, sounds like the advertisement but I am comparing to literally days spent
on setting up the environment for Rails development on Windows and Ubuntu and
my experience with Nitrious where it was like just minutes to get up and
running.

------
favrot
Surface-level, this seems awesome, but I wonder how it works for larger
companies with more complex (read: messier) environments.

~~~
raingrove
At Nitrous, we use Nitrous Pro to develop Nitrous Pro, and Nitrous Pro
requires a pretty complex setup (minimum 10+ components required to run).

We did it by creating a master Docker image that runs Docker in Docker, with
sub-containers running individual components. Nitrous Pro allows you to create
development environments in the cloud with Docker images, and with the master
image we created, we are able to recreate a dev env and onboard a new employee
in only 10+ minutes in Nitrous Pro.

I won't say that creating this master image was a trivial task, but we provide
many ready-to-go templates that are sufficient for most people to get started,
and we are actively looking for ways to make customization of templates
easier.

~~~
skuunk1
Hi, I have been a long time Nitrous user (I use it with my Chromebook). Do you
have any plans for migrating current users to Nitrous Pro?

Thanks

~~~
ajhit406
There's a free plan on Nitrous Pro, so you can signup to reserve your free
workspace (we're rolling out free workspaces, if you pay it's available
immediately). We wrote about a few ways you can migrate your data to Nitrous
pro here:

[http://docs.nitrous.io/v1.0/docs/migrate-your-data-to-the-
ne...](http://docs.nitrous.io/v1.0/docs/migrate-your-data-to-the-new-platform)

~~~
skuunk1
Thanks very much!

------
Wogef
Unfortunately Nitrous.io does not work in China, neither does any other web
based IDE that I know about. While it's true that it's a tough sell for
Chinese companies, there are a lot of foreign companies here doing
development.

------
math0ne
Outside of java is there even really any money to be made in development
tools, always seemed like a sector where the open source free stuff is better
than the commercial stuff (besides a few small niches of course).

~~~
stickhandle
"Outside of java ..."

Surprised by this given a Spring, Eclipse, Maven, Jenkins, et al setup I would
think Java dev tools is a tough one to make any inroads.

------
sergiosgc
I don't understand the basic premise that a development environment takes
hours to setup. You must have production deployment automated, and you should
have pre-production and testing environment deployments automated too. If so,
building a dev install is minutes, not hours; never ever a day of work.

~~~
jszymborski
On Windows, setting up a dev environment can often be a pain in the ass, so if
you're locked in for wtv reason I can see the pain point they're trying to
alleviate.

Even then though, with things like chocolatey nuget[1] and cmdr [2], windows
is heading towards parity.

[1] [https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/) [2]
[http://gooseberrycreative.com/cmder/](http://gooseberrycreative.com/cmder/)

~~~
jzelinskie
cmdr looks cool, but how does it compare to using cygwin through mintty?

Next time I reinstall Windows, I think I'll try out chocolatey to see if I can
get the `brew cask` experience out of Windows.

~~~
vdaniuk
cmder was my gateway drug to moving from windows to linux and from gui to ~50%
cli use. Cygwin didn't produce quite the same effect.

Also, cmder is gorgeous :)

